# ماستر كام وآرت كام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي الكرام حياكم الله جميعا

من دراستي المتواضعة خلال الأسابيع السابقة توصلت إلى فكرة لا أعلم هل هي صحيحة أم خاطئة وأريد مشاركاتكم حول هذا الموضوع

الفكرة التي توصلت إليها هي أن الماستركام متخصص في عمل الأجزاء الميكانيكية والمجسمات والقوالب

والآرت كام لعمل الحفر والزخارف على الخشب وخلافه ن مواد التصنيع على ماكينات السي ان سي

ولكن هناك سؤال 

هل يستطيع الماستر كام عمل النقوش والزخارف مثل الآرت الكام بحيث يمكن الاعتماد على برنامج واحد منها أم لابد من استخدام الاثنين حسب الشغله المطلوبة

وإذا كان الماستر كام يستطيع عمل نفس ما يقوم به الآرت كام فهل هناك أمثلة ودروس توضح ذلك؟


في انتظار آراء أهل الخبرة


----------



## mohamed-x (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى طارق:_السلام عليكم
وان كان تعاملى اكثر مع الماستر كام فارى انه اشمل ولديه امكانيه تحمل التخصصيه لان الارت كام يهتم باعمال الرليف للنحت والتفريز اكثر وهذا الجزء مخصص له الart بالماستر كام ولكن فى خلاف ذلك تعدديه الماكينات التى يمكن للماستر كام اخراج اعمال لها 
فى اخر الامر كل يرى ويجد سهولة الاستخدام والفعاليه حسب الغرض وكثره الممارسه لبرنامج محدد
وشكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم أشكرك أولا على ردك

ثانيا سؤالي هو هل بإمكاني دراسة برنامج الماستر كام والاستغناء عن الآرت كام وذلك لأداء جميع الأعمال على الماكينة أم يجب دراسة البرنامجين والعمل عليهما حسب نوعية العمل المطلوب فإن كان حفر ريليف وأعمال ديكورات يتم على الآرت وإن كان العمل أجزاء ميكانيكية ومشغولات معدنيه يتم على الماستر كام

وشكرا لك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (20 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اعتقد مهارتك في استخدام البرنامج وتعمقك الشديد فيه يجعلك تخرج افكار واعمال غير متوقعه انا استخدمت ماستركام بكثره لكن الارت كام تميز في النحت والنقوش بكل معني الكلمه يعني سهل الكثير وريح الجهاز لكن الاساس لدي ماستركام والاعم 
اما اذا احتجت نقوش بشك دقيق واضمن الاخراج الدقيق لاغني عن الارت كام هذا من وجهه نظري ولا اعرف االخوض اكثر كما اصحاب الخبره


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يعني لا مفر من استخدام هذا الكم الكبير من البرامج 

كوريل درو

آرت كام

ماستر كام

سوليد ووركس

وعلى ضوء هذا الكلام نعرف لماذا حدث الاتحاد والدمج بين سوليد ووركس وماستر كام لتوسيع مجال العمل وانتشار البرامج بين المستخدمين وتسهيل عملية التثبيت على الجهاز وعمل توافق وتطابق بين البرامج دون تعارض ولا تأثير يخنق الجهاز اثناء العمل

الناس دي بتفكر صح يا جماعه 

يا رب علمنا كما علمت عبدك داوود

وفهمنا كما فهمت عبدك سليمان


----------



## mohamed-x (21 سبتمبر 2010)

امييييييييييييييين


----------



## plc control (25 سبتمبر 2010)

Salaam aloukoum brother Tarq about your question which program you should use to do your job on CNC machine you should know something essential and I think most of the people those work with CAD and CAM programs they do not know or at least they do have a clear idea about it.
This thing is the definition of CAD and CAM so let talk about these two concepts first then we will talk how to choose the best program for your applications
1_ CAD is standoff computer aided design which means doing drawing either 2D or 3D , so when I want to do my profile I should use the program which has a power full tool that makes my job easy. up to this point if I compare between solidwork and mastercam I will say solidwork is more power full than mastercam .
2_ CAM is standoff computer aided manufacture which means doing my tool path then convert my tool path to Gcode so after my drawing or profile is done I should choose a program which offers a power full tool path and efficient to machine my piece in a fast and efficient way. So if I want to compare between mastercam and solidwork form this view I can say mastercam is the most power full program which has a variety of tool path which enable you to do your job fast and precise that why it has been adopted by industry .
As an inclusion merging between different programs sometimes is a must to do the job in the right way as an example I can do a relief on artcam then use mastercam to generate the gcode.

I hope I answered your question.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخ علي ولكنك شردت خارج نطاق السؤال وابتعدت كثيرا نحن لا نقارن بين برنامج كاد وبرنامج كام ولكن مقارنتي بين برنامجين كلاهما كام وأريد أن أعرف هل يمكن عمل أعمال الريليف والنقوش المعقدة على الخامات بالماستر كام كما يقوم بذلك الآرت كام أم لا

أنت تفضلت ووضحت الفرق بين الكاد والكام وأدخلت على السؤال مقارنة بين الماستر كام والسوليد ووركس فجزاك الله خير وأشكرك

ولكن ليس هناك مجال للمقارنة بين السوليد وركس والماستر كام وإلا لماذا هناك محاولات لربط البرنامجين وذلك لأن كل واحد منهم متخصص في شيء كما هو واضح

أشكرك مرة أخرى وقد أجد عندك إجابة على السؤال المحدد هل يمكن عمل كل ما أستطيع عمله على الآرت كام على الماستر كام؟

أم أن الماستر كام للقوالب والأجزاء الميكانيكيه
والآرت كام للحفر والزخارف وأعمال الديكور


----------



## plc control (25 سبتمبر 2010)

Salam aloukoum Tarq you are right may be I was not clear , so I will try this time to be very clear mastercam consists of two parts CAD and CAM that’s why I defined these concepts first but the CAM part is more power full than the CAD, and regarding of your question if you can do anything on mastercam the answer yes you can. You can do art job, solid work , molding ….. etc and I did everything on mastercam but the point here , is mastercam the best program for doing CAD the answer no and this explained why the two company mastercam and solidwork combined with each other so some time you should do your job on both programs

I hope I am clear now if not I will keep explaining


----------



## khaled farag (27 سبتمبر 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هل يمكن عمل كل ما أستطيع عمله على الآرت كام على الماستر كام؟
> 
> ...


 
الأخ الكريم طارق بلال
الاجابة هى نعم
ولكن دعنى اتحدث عن الفرق بين الارت كام و باقى البرامج كالباورشيب و الكاتيا مثلا
الارت كام برنامج 3 أكس فقط
الباورشيب و الكاتيا و غيرهم من البرامج 6 أكس 
بمعنى ......
مايفعلة الارت كام من الممكن أن يفعلة باقى البرامج ولكن فى وقت اطول و مجهود أكبر فليس من الحكمة الخوض فى ذلك 
ببساطة شديدة الارت كام مخصص لعمل الريليفات التى تضاف على الاعمال الاخرى المنتجة بالرامج الاخرى لانة متخصص فى ذلك و هو ايضا منتج بذاتة للاعمال 3 أكس
فمن الحكمة استخدام ادوات تسهل على انتاج العمل فى سرعة واتقان

فى النهاية أسأل نفسك عن التخصص الذى تنوى الخوض فية و حددة من الأن 
هل تنوى العمل فى الاشكال الزخرفية و الخشبية و أعمال الديكور و النقش و التى لا تحتاج
سوى ماكينات ال 3 أكس
أم أنك تريد الخوض فى عمل اسطمبات لأجزاء موتور السيارة مثلاً و التى يجب معها استخدام البرامج الأنفة الذكر

نصيحة من أخ
ماتتوهش نفسك بنفسك البرامج كتيرة جداً و متشابهة المهم الاتقان لبرنامج أو أتنين على الأكثر
و الأهم هو اتقان برنامج لعمل الفيكتور الاحترافى كالكوريل أو الفرىهاند أو الألستريتور أو حتى الأوتوكاد المهم الإتقان

و دمتم بخير


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخ خالد وأشكرك على توضيحك الأكثر من رائع

ونصيحتك الغاليه سنأخذها في الحسبان

شكر الله لك


----------



## نرجس صباح (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا..موضوع جميل


----------



## سناء عبدالله (6 أكتوبر 2010)

يستطيع برنامج ماستر كام ارت عمل كافة الزخارف والنقوش والريليف حتى مع المجوهرات كما يعمل مع غالبية الماكينات


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------

